
Ask HN: Large open-source Rails app examples - chadwilken
I’m looking for a large Rails app to reference for some design patterns. I have grow a Rails app more or less on my own and it now handles millions of requests per day. The problem is I feel like my code could be cleaner or utilize some patterns that I’m not comfortable with yet. I have read a lot of books but learn better from reading examples, but I want something more than a Blog app.
======
zedeks48K
Have a look at Real World Rails: [https://github.com/eliotsykes/real-world-
rails](https://github.com/eliotsykes/real-world-rails)

------
technion
Mastodon:

[https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon/](https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon/)

